# WTB: 68-72 3 or 5 speed Stingray



## Jackpop (Feb 18, 2018)

Looking for a clean original paint Sky Blue or Campus Green 3 or 5 speed Stingray. The more original the better. Thanks Jim


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 18, 2018)

*$650*

View attachment 757135

View attachment 757136

View attachment 757137

View attachment 758006

View attachment 758007


 4807980816

View attachment 758008


----------



## Jackpop (Feb 18, 2018)

Made arrangements to buy that bike, had cashiers check made out and never heard from him again. I tried multiple times. That’s exactly what I’m looking for. Thank you.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 18, 2018)

Did he agree to pack and ship the bike? Maybe he decided he didn't want go thru the hassle if he did agree earlier.


----------



## Jackpop (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes he did agree to pack and ship it. Your probably right and he didn’t want to deal with it. It’s too bad because that’s my childhood bike I’ve been searching for.


----------



## mrg (Feb 19, 2018)

Road trip!, or maybe a local caber can help you out.


----------



## Rollo (Feb 19, 2018)

mrg said:


> Road trip!, or maybe a local caber can help you out.



... Yeah 12 hours there ... then back ... piece of cake! ...


----------

